# Hit and run thief at kure beach



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

My wife and i were at kure beach for our wedding anniversary at i ave,at Beach Haven.
Fishing little slow but it was not a bust.Cold beer ,beach,and good weather we had a great time,until saturday afternoon around 1am.some f###kin jerk stole my 12ft Med Heavy ugly stick with my penn 9500ss reel.Right off the back porch.We have been going there for along time never had a problem.So i want to here some input.Was this ever a problem for anyone else in that area?Or was this a stupid move on my part.Then at 7am this morning someone carshed into the crossover wipedout all the handrail on the rightside knocked out all of the benchs and spun out and hit a parked car 10ft from my truck.So beware there is a drunk thief roaming kure beach.So after all of that we still had a wonderful time.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Haven't heard to much about thievery from Kure. Although it sounds like the perp knew what and were to look for it.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

At a point anywhere we go, we take it all in at night or when we are not on location. Sucks, but with the economy, its going to get worse


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Fishhunt, could you "describe" this pole?(Just to make sure, its the same pole, the guy said, he fishes Kure Pier, but wanted to try CB pier for drum, I know because; *I "asked" about the pole, It looked "outta place" on the pier, * _It was a SURF Rod and NOT one you'd be using on a pier_, again IMOP, I saw one, (It looked like a "heavy duty" telephone pole), It was a "Heaver"...IMOP, with the reel your describing, Kinda "gold" trim/color?.(Not the pole, the reel), on Carolina Pier, late afternoon, on Sunday..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Woulda ya leave a Benjamin sitting on the back porch.....


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

its a 12ft ugly stick med heavy penn 9500ss black and gold.yes a heaver.you would piss everybody off at any pier with this rod.actually you would look dumb on a pier with this rod.if you would call me i can id the reel.i will be back for the surf fish challenge this coming w-e.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

fishhunt365 said:


> its a 12ft ugly stick med heavy penn 9500ss black and gold.yes a heaver.you would piss everybody off at any pier with this rod.actually you would look dumb on a pier with this rod.if you would call me i can id the reel.i will be back for the surf fish challenge this coming w-e.


 Why would you look "dumb" with a heaver on "any pier" ? Thats total b.s.! There is nothing wrong with a heaver on a pier! We use heavers all the time drum and shark fishing from our piers on the outer banks.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

FishHunt365 Sorry to hear about the rod and reel. Well, I learned the hard way a couple years ago while at the outerbanks and staying at Camp Hatteras. A thief hit at my camper during the hours of 8AM and 11AM. Now I always take two long 1/4 cables with loops in the end crimped with heavy duty crimps and a heavy combo lock . I run the cables through my aluminum rod holders, reels, coolers, tackle box, reels on wheels and everything else I can lock down. It's a shame I have been forced to go to those measures. I would Love to catch someone taking something. Or on second hand; maybe not. Really wouldn't be worth it. I might loose it and then they would be the victem then. Deputydog


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

didnt mean to step on your toes.i dont pier fish.surf only.sorry sharkman


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Why would you look "dumb" with a heaver on "any pier" ? Thats total b.s.! There is nothing wrong with a heaver on a pier! We use heavers all the time drum and shark fishing from our piers on the outer banks.


exacto! plus, we use heavers to hold are anchors in place when kinging!


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I really do not think that Fishhunt365 meant any offense to you pier guys, some one stole his heaver that he would not use on a pier and he's trying to warn others..............

.................mommy, someone called me dumb because I use a heaver on a pier........ grow some skin where it counts will ya..................


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

there was a guy fishin kure pier thurs with a 15ft sinning rod and throwing a store bought 2oz, double hook bottom rig....now that is a tad overkill...Sorry to hear of the robbery fishhunt


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Lock it up on topsail as well. I woke up this morning to find the straps holding my kayak down were cut. That $30 bicycle chain paid off this time.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

ReelKingin said:


> there was a guy fishin kure pier thurs with a 15ft sinning rod and throwing a store bought 2oz, double hook bottom rig....now that is a tad overkill...Sorry to hear of the robbery fishhunt


Sounds like the pier I fish. Lol


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

man im glad someone understands what i ment.lock your stuff up.the good ole days are over.


----------



## Gman173rd (Oct 8, 2011)

*Toys*

I bet your daddy taught you better than to leave your toys outside. Dad!!!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

north topsail fisher - where did this happen to you?


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

kure beach.I ave last sat. @1pm


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

are you my dad?he was in the 173rd.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

N topsail fisher said:


> Lock it up on topsail as well. I woke up this morning to find the straps holding my kayak down were cut. That $30 bicycle chain paid off this time.


that was hilarius. i thought you got robbed, then you mention the damn bike chain, lol
and HStew, i think he is on north topsail. i couldnt resist that one.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

HStew, In North Topsail Beach. You got mail.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Yea we got hit by a thief a couple years ago in Avon also.So like was said earlier its only gonna get worse.


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

your my hero


----------

